# The last step



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2012)

Ήταν απογεματάκι του Ιουλίου, το 1969. Μαζί με τη μικρούλα αδελφή μου είχαμε θρονιαστεί απέναντι από την ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόραση του σπιτιού μας* για να παρακολουθήσουμε την αγαπημένη μας σειρά, τη Λάσι, να γελάσουμε και να καρδιοχυπήσουμε με τα καμώματά της.
Όμως εκείνο το απόγευμα η οθόνη της τηλεόρασης έμενε πεισματικά ασπρόμαυρη -ή μάλλον γκρίζα. Με κάτι περίεργες αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου και σχήματα που δεν είχαμε ξαναδεί. Και κάθε τόσο "χιόνια". Και έναν περίεργο, απόκοσμο ήχο που δεν έβγαζε πολύ νόημα.
Στην αρχή, η απογοήτευση και ο εκνευρισμός. Μετά η συνειδητοποίηση. *Ο άνθρωπος είχε πατήσει στο φεγγάρι!*

Το _*Νιλ Άρμστρονγκ*_ ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα "ξένα" ονόματα που έμαθα. Μαζί με το _Μπαζ Όλντριν_ και το _Μάικλ Κόλινς_, των άλλων δύο μελών του πληρώματος του Απόλλωνα 11. Και το κόλλημα με τα final frontiers δεν άργησε να έρθει. Βοηθούσε, βλέπετε, και η εποχή. Με όλη τη σχετική κουλτούρα της, σοβαρή και μη.

Την πορεία του Άρμστρονγκ αφότου προσγειώθηκε για τα καλά δεν την παρακολούθησα, δεν με ενδιέφερε. Δεν ήξερα τι ψήφιζε, τι πρέσβευε, πόσες φορές παντρεύτηκε και πόσα παιδιά απέκτησε. Δεν με αφορούσε. Για μένα, ήταν αρκετό εκείνο το πρώτο _μικρό βήμα για τον άνθρωπο..._

Ο Νιλ Άρμστρονγκ πέθανε χτες, στα 82 του, ύστερα από εγχείριση στην καρδιά. Θα ήθελα πολύ να ήμουν από κείνους που πιστεύουν ότι τώρα υπερίπταται αβαρής πάνω από τη σφαίρα που πρώτος πάτησε.

Ο Νιλ Άρμστρονγκ 







*Κι όπως ρωτάνε για τη στιγμή της δολοφονίας του Κένεντι, εσείς πού ήσασταν; (Αν είχατε γεννηθεί... ;) )


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Θυμάμαι ακόμα και υπό ποία γωνία παρακολουθούσα την τηλεόραση στο σπίτι της θείας μου (εμείς δεν είχαμε τότε τηλεόραση), καθισμένος στο πάτωμα για να είμαι κοντά.

Μπορούμε να ξαναπούμε ότι έχει διορθωθεί το σπουδαίο που είπε, για να μην ακούγεται σαν ταυτολογία: 
*That's one small step for a man, one giant leap for mankind.*


----------



## SBE (Aug 26, 2012)

Εμένα οι διαστημικές μου αναμνήσεις αρχίζουν με το Τσάλεντζερ ή έστω με την πτώση του Σκάιλαμπ, αλλά ένα φιλμ που έδειχνε εικόνες απ'όλο τον κόσμο με ανθρώπους να παρακολουθούν την προσσελήνωση το είχα βρει πολύ συγκινητικό. Δεν το βρίσκω στο γιουτιουμπ, βρίσκω παρόμοιο. 

Τις προάλλες ένας γνωστός μου ανέφερε ότι ξύπνησαν τα παιδιά (προσχολικής ηλικίας) και κάθισε όλη η οικογένεια να παρακολουθήσει την άφιξη στον Άρη. Εγώ ήμουνα στον κόσμο μου εκείνες τις μέρες, δεν ήξερα καν ότι το έδειξε ζωντανά η τηλεόραση και μετά αυτά που είδα ήταν τόσο ανακατεμένα με CGI που δεν ήξερα τελικά τι έβλεπα. Σκεφτόμουν ότι αυτός ο γνωστός μου έκανε κάτι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό για κάποιον της γενιάς μου, που μεγάλωσε με ιστορίες για άλλους πλανήτες και που κι αν ακόμα δεν είμαστε καθημερινά παθιασμένοι, μας κινεί την περιέργεια ο έναστρος ουρανός. Όμως πολλοί φαίνεται δεν έχουν την ίδια περιέργεια. Ίσως είναι θέμα γενιάς, ίσως είναι θέμα κλίσης. Ο γνωστός μου που ξύπνησε τα παιδιά του είναι μηχανικός. Πιστεύω ότι κι εγώ θα έκανα το ίδιο στη θέση του και μπορώ να φανταστώ τη μητέρα μου, που έχει μεγάλο θαυμασμό για την τεχνολογία αν και δεν χρησιμοποιεί ούτε κινητό, να κάθεται στην τηλεόραση άγρια χαράματα. Όμως βλέπω τα παιδιά πολλών γνωστών μου να μεγαλώνουν με αϊπάντ και με τρισδιάστατες τηλεοράσεις και με χίλια δυο, αλλά χωρίς την περιέργεια για το τι υπάρχει εκεί έξω- λες και τα αποβλακώνει η τεχνολογία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Όπως γράφει ένας μπλόγκερ, αν βάλετε μια φωτογραφία του Άρμστρονγκ από το φεγγάρι, βάλτε αυτήν εδώ, φωτογραφία που του έβγαλε ο Όλντριν αμέσως μετά τον πρώτο τους περίπατο. Και προσέξτε ποια δεν θα βάλετε (διαβάστε εδώ).


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2012)

Όποτε βλέπω το βλέμμα του σ' αυτή τη φωτογραφία, σκέφτομαι ότι δίνει μια άλλη διάσταση στη λέξη moonstruck. Ο άνθρωπος μόλις έχει επιστρέψει στην κάψουλα, αλλά είναι ακόμα out there...


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

...
Ήταν μεσημεράκι του Ιουλίου, το 1969. Μαζί με τον γιο του προέδρου της κοινότητας, ο γιος της δασκάλας είχε θρονιαστεί απέναντι από την ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόραση του σπιτιού του προέδρου (μόνο ο πρόεδρος είχε τότε τηλεόραση σ' εκείνο το μικρό χωριό της Θήβας - που τώρα έχει αλλάξει όνομα, το ξαναβάφτισαν μ' ένα πιο αρχαιοπρεπές - όπου ήταν διορισμένη η δασκάλα) για να παρακολουθήσουν το «κοσμοϊστορικό γεγονός» (έτσι έλεγαν οι μεγάλοι· οι μικροί έξυναν την κούτρα τους μέχρι να αποκρυπτογραφήσουν τι θα πει «κοσμοϊστορικό», ενώ οι σοφότεροι μικρότεροι το είχαν κάνει ήδη σύνθημα και χαρακτηριδμό πθωμοτύρι που τον κολλούσαν παντού: «είθαι ντιπ κοδμοϊθτορικόθ, ρε!»).

Εκείνο το απόγευμα η οθόνη της τηλεόρασης έμενε πεισματικά γκρίζα (ασπρόμαυρη ήτανε έτσι κι αλλιώς, χρώμα στο κουτί αργήσαμε να δούμε). Με κάτι περίεργες αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου και σχήματα που δεν είχαμε ξαναδεί. Και κάθε τόσο "χιόνια". Και έναν περίεργο, απόκοσμο ήχο που δεν έβγαζε πολύ νόημα.

Στην αρχή, η απογοήτευση και ο εκνευρισμός, γιατί έχοντας μάθει πια τι θα πει «κοσμοϊστορικό», περιμέναμε τουλάχιστον κάτι φαντεζί κι εντυπωσιακό, τουλάχιστον πιο εντυπωσιακό από τις φιέστες της «εθνοσωτηρίου κυβερνήσεως» στο Παναθηναϊκό Στάδιο όπου το σχολείο είχε εθελοντιστεί άνωθεν να πάει εκπαιδευτική εκδρομή την άνοιξη («Πολεμική Αρετή των Ελλήνων» τις είχαν ονομάσει), με εικόνα πιο καθαρή και λαμπερή - φεγγάρι γαρ - από κείνη που βλέπαμε στο σεντόνι, τεντωμένο σ' ένα μεγάλο ξύλινο τελάρο, όποτε οι πλανόδιοι κινηματογραφιτζήδες επισκέπτονταν το καφενείο του χωριού κι εμείς οι πιτσιρικάδες που ξέραμε τα κατατόπια, βλέπαμε λαθραία κι εναλλάξ από τις πιο βολικές χαραμάδες για να γλιτώσουμε τη μιάμιση δραχμή που χρέωναν, με αφήγηση πιο συναρπαστική - άστρα γαρ - από εκείνη του Γιώργου Οικονομίδη στα σόου του Γκριν Παρκ στο Πεδίο του Άρεως που βλέπαμε παρατρεχάμενοι μαζί με τους γονείς μας όταν επισκέπτονταν την Αθήνα.

Μετά η ανία, και οι βόλτες. «Πάμε ρε με τα ποδήλατα μέχρι τον περιστερώνα της κυρα-Αντωνιάς να τρομάξουμε τα περιστέρια;» 
«Και δεν πάμε; Στο χωράφι παρακάτω έχει και γαλοπούλες, να τους σφυράμε να κάνουν γλούγλουγλου!»
Πολύ αργότερα, η συνειδητοποίηση. *Ο άνθρωπος είχε πατήσει στο φεγγάρι! *«Για φαντάσου, ρε Νίκο, να περπατάς εκεί πάνω στ' αστέρια...» έλεγε ο Παναγιώτης καθώς οι δυο τους τσαλαβουτούσαν τα γυμνά τους πόδια στο νερό, καθισμένοι άκρη άκρη στη φαρδιά, βαθιά στέρνα του υδραγωγείου, αποκαμωμένοι από την τσουλήθρα, το κολύμπι και το πάλεμα με τ' άλλα παιδιά στον πελώριο σωρό του φρεσκοαλωνισμένου σταριού στην τρίπατη αποθήκη του κυρ-Ντίνου, του άντρα της κυρα-Αντωνιάς. «Ναι, και τι θα βρεις εκεί απάνω άμα πας, τι πλάσματα, τι κόσμους, τι θαυμαστά πράματα!», απαντούσε ο Νίκος που είχε αρχίσει να διαβάζει Ιούλιο Βερν και είχε ήδη κολλήσει το μικρόβιο της επιστημονικής φαντασίας, ένα πρώιμο, πρωτόγονο στέλεχος του ιού που αργότερα εξελίχτηκε σε δουλειά και διασκέδαση μαζί.

Κι όταν πια βράδιασε, η συνειδητοποίηση: «Λείπω όλη μέρα απ' το σπίτι, δεν είπα στη μάνα μου ότι θα είμαι στου φίλου μου να κοιτάω το διάστημα και ποιος την ακούει τώρα;» Και η επιστροφή στο σπίτι. Ο Άρμστρονγκ αντίκρισε κατάματα τα βάθη του διαστήματος και το φεγγάρι, δεν φοβήθηκε κι έκανε το άλμα του, αλλά τον Θεό ποιος τον είδε και δεν τον φοβήθηκε; Και τη μάνα που αλλόφρονη νομίζει πως το παιδί της πνίγηκε στο υδραγωγείο του χωριού; Εκεί να δεις αλτικές ικανότητες ο πιτσιρικάς, ένα μικρό βήμα για τη μάνα, ένα γιγάντιο άλμα για τον άσωτο υιό.

Για το κλείσιμο του ματιού στον Άρμστρονγκ που ζήτησε η οικογένειά του σαν φόρο τιμής (and the next time you walk outside on a clear night and see the moon smiling down at you, think of Neil Armstrong and give him a wink), όπως τελικά _δεν ευχήθηκε _εκείνη την κοσμοϊστορική στιγμή ο Νιλ Άρμστρονγκ στον κύριο Γκόρσκι: "Good luck, Mr. Armstrong!" ;)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2012)

Predictable, I know. Love them, though... (for my darling Daeman)


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

...
Starman - David Bowie





 

_The Man Who Fell To Earth_, Once In A Lifetime





With "Mother Goose" from _VALIS_.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

...
First Step - David Bowie from _The Man Who Fell To Earth_






First step, like a secret that's been well kept
Mission is proceeding, the gravity is known...

Houston, we have no problem whatsoever. Proceed to the stars, dear Bernienaut. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Daeman, με συγκίνησες γαμώτο. Φαίνεται μου πέφτουνε βαριά πια τα nostalgia trips.


----------



## Resident (Aug 26, 2012)

Ο Buzz Aldrin είχε σκυλιάσει και δεν το χώνεψε ποτέ ότι δεν επιλέχτηκε να κατέβει πρώτος. Ήταν/είναι και αθυρόστομος, όπως λένε, οπότε καταλαβαίνετε τι έγινε. Είχε προσπαθήσει να επηρεάσει την απόφαση και με πολιτικό μέσο. Επίσης, armalcolite το όνομα του ορυκτού που βρήκαν στην Σελήνη οι του Apollo 11 και ονομάστηκε έτσι προς τιμή τους. Βέβαια μετά το βρήκαμε και στην γη αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2012)

Resident said:


> armalcolite το όνομα του ορυκτού που βρήκαν στην Σελήνη οι του Apollo 11 και ονομάστηκε έτσι προς τιμή τους. Βέβαια μετά το βρήκαμε και στην γη αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.


Εννοείς τον αρπακολλίτη που βρήκανε στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Resident (Aug 26, 2012)

, χα, χα, όχι αυτό το βρήκαμε μόνο εμείς.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Earion (Aug 27, 2012)

R.E.M. - _Man on the Moon_







Πάρα πολύς κόσμος (δεν θα πω οι περισσότεροι, αν και έτσι το διαισθάνομαι) παρακολούθησαν το _κοσμοϊστορικό _(Δαεμάνε) γεγονός όρθιοι, σε δρόμους και σε γωνίες, μπροστά στις βιτρίνες των καταστημάτων που πουλούσαν τηλεοράσεις. Μια εικόνα που, αν δεν την έχει ζήσει κανείς, δεν έχει λόγο να τη φέρει στο μυαλό του, είναι ότι τα καταστήματα τότε λειτουργούσαν ως δημόσιες οθόνες. Οι μαγαζάτορες είχαν πολλές συσκευές στις βιτρίνες στραμμένες προς τα έξω, και τις άφηναν ανοιχτές ακόμα κι όταν είχαν κλείσει. Όλη νύχτα έμεναν σε λειτουργία, κι έτσι ο κόσμος απολάμβανε τις βραδινές εκπομπές της τηλεόρασης, μαζεμένος μπροστά από τη βιτρίνα και κολλημένος στο γυαλί.

(Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, μπορούσαν τα πιτσιρίκια, επιστρέφοντας από το σχολείο στο σπίτι, να δουν ένα επεισόδιο της "Μάχης" ή έναν αγώνα από το πρωτάθλημα Αγγλίας).


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

Στα επίκαιρα της εποχής (συγγνωμη, έχασα το συνδεσμο) δείχνει τηλεοράσεις ειδικά τοποθετημένες στο Σύνταγμα και πλήθη να παρακολουθούν. Και φυσικά υπαρχει κι η εξαιρετική ταινία Δύσκολοι Αποχαιρετισμοί, που περιγράφει το ταξίδι μιας οικογένειας για να δουν την προσελήνωση στο εξοχικό τους (και άλλα πολλά). Από την ταινία κατάλαβα ότι η ημερομηνία κλπ ήταν γνωστά απο καιρό και υπηρχε διεθνής ανυπομονησία. 
Είδα κάμποση αρθρογραφία να λέει ότι τώρα δεν κάνουμε τέτοια και θα πρέπει κλπ κλπ. 
Από την άλλη, τώρα δεν υπαρχει ούτε το Κονκόρντ. Και δεν θα υπαρξει κάτι ανάλογο γιατί τώρα στηριζόμαστε στην ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία πολύ περισσότερο από τότε κι αυτά τα σχεδια απαιτούν περισσότερο κρατος, όχι λιγότερο. 
Βεβαίως έχουμε κινητά τηλέφωνα. Ιντερνέτ. Θεραπείες για σοβαρές αρρώστιες. Σύντομα και αποτελεσματικότερα ρομπότ. Λεφτά να'χουμε ν'αγοράζουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στα επίκαιρα της εποχής (συγγνωμη, έχασα το συνδεσμο) δείχνει τηλεοράσεις ειδικά τοποθετημένες στο Σύνταγμα και πλήθη να παρακολουθούν.


Απόλλων 11: http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digitalview.jsp?get_ac_id=3309&thid=13539
Απόλλων 12: http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digitalview.jsp?get_ac_id=2320&thid=7099


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2012)

...
Μια ταινία που διαδραματίζεται εκείνο το καλοκαίρι με φόντο την προσσελήνωση και το Γούντστοκ, με τον άντρα της οικογένειας (Λιβ Σράιμπερ) να έχει πολλή δουλειά επειδή είναι τεχνίτης τηλεοράσεων με αποτέλεσμα η μικροπαντρεμένη κι απ' τη ζωή όχι χορτασμένη γυναίκα του (η Νταιάν Λέιν) να υποκύπτει στον πειρασμό του ελεύθερου κι ωραίου Βίγκο Μόρτενσεν (εμένα δε μ' αρέσει, αλλά στην ταινία αυτή έχει αβανταδόρικο ρόλο που του πάει), ενός ξένοιαστου πλανόδιου πωλητή ειδών προικός ονόματι Γουόκερ - πριν γίνει Άραγκορν και ανακτήσει τελικά τον θρόνο του στη Μέση Γη, βεβαίως - με μια κλούβα Φολκσβάγκεν που μου θύμισε πολύ αντίστοιχες ελληνικές εικόνες της εποχής (ένα αυτοκίνητο γινόταν μαγαζί ώσπου να πεις κύμινο και όμως οι θηλυκές είχαν προλάβει ήδη να μαζευτούν για να χαζέψουν την πραμάτεια), είναι το _A Walk On The Moon_ του 1999. Χωρίς αξιώσεις, ευχάριστη ταινιούλα με αξιοπρεπείς ερμηνείες και μπόλικη νοσταλγία, αλλά και αρκετή πιστότητα στην αναπαράσταση της εποχής και φοβερή μουσική (γι' αυτό την είδα). 

Η σκηνή που ο Γουόκερ ετοιμάζεται για πήδημα, ενώ ο Νιλ για το άλμα (Walker talks the talk, while Neil walks the walk), 
με υπόκρουση το "Today" των Jefferson Airplane: 





Τώρα ξέρουμε τι έκανε ο Βίγκο και η Νταιάν εκείνη τη στιγμή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

Eγώ παντως με αυτά θυμήθηκα τη σεληνιακή βάση Άλφα.


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Eγώ παντως με αυτά θυμήθηκα τη σεληνιακή βάση Άλφα.








Τη βλέπαμε κι αυτήν, όλοι όσοι εκείνοι οι οποίοι αυτοί ήμασταν  οι εθισμένοι.


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2012)

...
Πάμε μια βόλτα στο φεγγάρι - Μελίνα Μερκούρη







Σαβίνα Γιαννάτου


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

...
Luna - Lila Downs


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2012)

...
The whole of the moon - The Waterboys





I was grounded
while you filled the skies
I was dumbfounded by truth
you cut through lies

I spoke about wings
you just flew
I wondered, I guessed, and I tried
you just knew
I sighed
but you swooned
I saw the crescent
you saw the whole of the moon!

You climbed on the ladder
with the wind in your sails
You came like a comet
blazing your trail
Too high, too far, too soon
you saw the whole of the moon!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Νόμισα ότι είναι φτιαχτό, αλλά με πληροφορεί το ιντερνέτιο ότι είναι αληθινότατο και το δημοσίευσαν για τα 40 χρόνια της προσσελήνωσης, και ότι ήταν για πλάκα, αφού άλλωστε οι αστροναύτες δεν πέρασαν από τελωνειακό έλεγχο στην επιστροφή τους, ήταν απομονωμένοι για τρεις βδομάδες για περίπτωση μολύνσεων.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Και κάτι που δεν είχα σκεφτεί μέχρι πριν από λίγο, το πώς είδαν οι θρησκευόμενοι την προσελήνωση (με ένα Σ). 
Εδώ μια φωτογραφία με τη δασκάλα- καλόγρια και τα παιδάκια να προσεύχονται.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Και εδώ για την προσσελήνωση (με δύο -_σ_-) από τον nickel στο προσεληνιαστικό στάδιο. (Γιατί το μετασεληνιαστικό δεν θέλετε να το δείτε...)


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

...
Στην αρχή, είπα να το βάλω στις δαεμουσικές. Μετά μετάνιωσα και είπα να προτιμήσω τα καλύτερα γιουτιουμπάκια. Στη συνέχεια, λόγω της εικόνας, σκέφτηκα το υπέρρροχο γατόνημα. Ύστερα μου ήρθε η ιδέα να στήσω νήμα της Σελήνης, αλλά επειδή δεν προφταίνω τώρα να γνέσω μια εισαγωγή αντάξια των άλλων θεματικών νημάτων μας, άστραψε ξαφνικά άλλη ιδέα: 
να ζωντανέψω τούτο το νήμα, να του δώσω μια να κάνει κι άλλο βήμα - με τη βοήθειά σας κι άλλα βήματα - να μη μείνει στο πρώτο ή το τελευταίο του Άρμστρονγκ. Άλλωστε, όποιος άνθρωπος και να κάνει το πρώτο ή το τελευταίο του βήμα, το φεγγάρι δεν παύει να διανύει τον κύκλο του.

Από την τελευταία ταινία του Φελίνι και από τον Νικόλα Πιοβάνι, που μαθήτευσε και κοντά στον Μάνο Χατζιδάκι:

La voce della luna - Nicola Piovani


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

...
Δεύτερο βήμα του δεύτερου σεληνιακού κύκλου, πάλι από τον συνονόματο Πιοβάνι. Από άλλη ταινία, όχι του Φελίνι αλλά του Μπίγκας Λούνα (που έκανε το τελευταίο βήμα του φέτος τον Απρίλη):

La Teta Y La Luna


----------



## bernardina (Jul 3, 2013)

Τι καλά που έκανες, Δαεμάνε! Εγώ πάλι είμαι άρρωστη μ' αυτό το τραγούδι (κι αυτές τις σκηνές)!

Canzone del mal di luna  Nicola Piovani. Από το Χάος, των αδελφών Ταβιάνι.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 3, 2013)

Η Σελήνη και ο γιος της.
Hijo de la luna. Απ' όλες τις ενδιαφέρουσες εκτελέσεις προτίμησα την all time classic της Monserrat Caballe.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

...
Πάλι θηλυκό το βήμα, από τη Γιανγκ Λι Πινγκ, μια κόρη της σελήνης:

Moon - Solo Dance by Yang LiPing






Να 'σουν στο παραθύρι μου, να σε θωρώ να σειέσαι
φεγγαροκαμωμένη μου, για μένα να λυγιέσαι


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2013)

...
His first step, his own step:

_La Luna_ - Enrico Casarosa


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2013)

...
Guardate la luna. Guardate che bella luna stasera! Guardate. Veramente una luna splendida.

Feodor Chaliapin, Jr. - _Moonstruck_


----------



## cougr (Aug 26, 2013)

Julien Dupont riding the lunar landscapes of Milos.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Την πορεία του Άρμστρονγκ αφότου προσγειώθηκε για τα καλά δεν την παρακολούθησα, δεν με ενδιέφερε. Δεν ήξερα τι ψήφιζε, τι πρέσβευε, πόσες φορές παντρεύτηκε και πόσα παιδιά απέκτησε. Δεν με αφορούσε. Για μένα, ήταν αρκετό εκείνο το πρώτο _μικρό βήμα για τον άνθρωπο..._
> 
> Ο Νιλ Άρμστρονγκ πέθανε χτες, στα 82 του, ύστερα από εγχείριση στην καρδιά. Θα ήθελα πολύ να ήμουν από κείνους που πιστεύουν ότι τώρα υπερίπταται αβαρής πάνω από τη σφαίρα που πρώτος πάτησε.


Σύμφωνα με το Ίντερνετ (που, εφόσον αναφέρει κάτι, _πρέπει _να είναι αλήθεια ), ο Νιλ Άρμστρονγκ ξαναπέθανε: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...mstrong-twitter-internet-death-rumor/2711419/.


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

...
The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress - Joe Cocker






See her as she flies
Golden sails across the skies
Close enough to touch
But careful if you try
Though she looks as warm as gold
The moon's a harsh mistress
The moon can be so cold


Title borrowed from Heinlein's _The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress_.


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2013)

...
*"Winter Moon"
*
How thin and sharp is the moon tonight!
How thin and sharp and ghostly white
Is the slim curved crook of the moon tonight!

Langston Hughes


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2014)

...
Moon - Björk






As the lukewarm hands of the gods 
Came down and gently picked my adrenaline pearls 
They placed them in their mouths 
And rinsed all of the fear out 
Nourished them with their saliva 
Now I'm all rejuvenated and rested 

As if the healthiest past-time 
Is being in life-threatening circumstances 
And once again be reborn 
All birthed and happy 

Best way to start-a-new 
Is to fail miserably 
Fail at loving 
And fail at giving 
Fail at creating a flow 
Then realign the whole 
And kick into the start hole 

To risk all is the end all and the beginning all


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2014)

...
The Killing Moon - Echo & the Bunnymen (all night version)


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2014)

...
Full Moon - Anne Clark


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2014)

...
Moonlight Drive - The Doors (live at the Hollywood Bowl, 1968)


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2014)

...
Man on the Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
Drunk on the moon - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

...
Dancing with the Moon - Balkan Beat Box


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2014)

Τριετίας το _Latin Moon_ τής Καναδής Mia Martina, αλλ' αφού δεν το 'χουμε βάλει ως τώρα...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2014)

Μεγαλειώδης ερημιά
—του Ηλία Μαγκλίνη—

.............................

Μ’ αυτά και μ’ αυτά, ο κύριος Γκρι μετατόπισε κάθε επιστημονική ή ιστορική κουβέντα σχετικά με την προσσελήνωση στις προηγούμενες συζητήσεις μας περί χιούμορ. «Ο άνθρωπος ταξίδεψε στο φεγγάρι και πήρε μαζί του το χιούμορ του. Το κέφι του. Κατά τη δεύτερη προσσελήνωση, στις 14 Νοεμβρίου του ’69, όλοι περίμεναν τον Τσαρλς Κόνραντ να πει κάτι βαρύγδουπο σαν το “τεράστιο άλμα” του Αρμστρονγκ. Και αυτός είπε μόνο μία λέξη: “Γιούπι!”, και αμέσως πρόσθεσε: “Μπορεί για τον Νιλ να ήταν ένα μικρό βήμα, για μένα όμως ήταν τεράστιο”. Βλέπεις, ο “Πιτ” Κόνραντ, ο τρίτος άνθρωπος που πάτησε στο φεγγάρι, ήταν κοντούλης».

Αυτή τη φορά διαλέξαμε και οι δύο τις μουσικές της ημέρας: εγώ, το αγαπημένο κομμάτι του πατέρα μου, το «Moonlight Serenade» από τον Γκλεν Μίλερ. Ο κύριος Γκρι ένα αγαπημένο τραγούδι συνδεδεμένο με τα άπιαστα κορίτσια της εφηβείας μας: το «Killing Moon» από τους Echo & The Bunnymen. «Φονικό φεγγάρι, ε;» Ρώτησα. «Ναι, αλλά και πολύ ερωτικό», είπε ο κύριος Γκρι, προσθέτοντας προτού φύγει: «Και τώρα, μπορείς κι εσύ να το ευχαριστηθείς».


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Μεγαλειώδης ερημιά
> —του Ηλία Μαγκλίνη—
> ...



Ναι, είναι γνωστές αυτές οι ιστορίες – και άκρως ψυχαγωγικές επίσης. «Δεν ξέρεις όμως», συνέχισε ο κύριος Γκρι, «ότι υπάρχει μία ακόμα ιστορία που σχετίζεται με τον Νιλ Αρμστρονγκ, τον πρώτο άνθρωπο στη Σελήνη. Έχει ως εξής: λέγεται ότι κάμποσα λεπτά αφότου ξεστόμισε το πασίγνωστο “ένα μικρό βήμα για τον άνθρωπο” κ.ο.κ., ακούστηκε να λέει: “Και τώρα, καλή διασκέδαση, κύριε τάδε”.

«Κανένας δεν ήξερε σε ποιον αναφερόταν ο Άρμστρονγκ. Πολλά χρόνια μετά, αποκάλυψε πως, έφηβος ακόμα, τη δεκαετία του ’40, άκουσε το ζευγάρι των γειτόνων του από το διπλανό σπίτι να καβγαδίζει. Από τα συμφραζόμενα, ο νεαρός Νιλ κατάλαβε πως ο σύζυγος ζητούσε από τη σύζυγο κάποια ιδιαίτερη ερωτική χάρη στο κρεβάτι. Η σύζυγος αρνιόταν πεισματικά και κάποια στιγμή την άκουσε να λέει: “Πιο εύκολα θα πάει ο μικρός Νιλ απέναντι στο φεγγάρι παρά να κάνω αυτό που μου ζητάς”. Ε, δεκαετίες αργότερα, ο ώριμος πλέον Νιλ των 39 χρόνων σκέφτηκε ότι, έστω και με καθυστέρηση, ο γείτονάς του θα μπορούσε τώρα “να το ευχαριστηθεί”».

Ρώτησα τον κύριο Γκρι αν η ιστορία αυτή ήταν αληθινή. Με κοίταξε με νόημα. «Δεν πιστεύω ούτε λέξη», αποκρίθηκε και χαμογέλασε πονηρά. «Το έψαξα, ξέρεις. Έχω διαβάσει λεπτομερώς τα πρακτικά των συνομιλιών ανάμεσα στους αστροναύτες του “Απόλλων 11” και στο Χιούστον, έχω δει και ακούσει με προσοχή βίντεο από την πρώτη προσσελήνωση, πουθενά δεν ακούγεται ο Άρμστρονγκ να λέει τέτοια κουβέντα. Έχει όμως σημασία; Είναι μια ωραία ιστορία. Είναι αστεία – κάτι σαν τα λεγόμενα “σόκιν” ανέκδοτα, όπως έλεγαν οι παλαιοί. Είναι και συγκινητική, ξέρεις. Το ότι κάποιος ή κάποιοι σκέφτηκαν τον αστροναύτη, μόνο του ακόμα πάνω σε αυτή τη “μεγαλειώδη ερημιά” (όπως περιέγραψε ο Όλντριν τη Σελήνη μόλις πάτησε και αυτός το πόδι του στην επιφάνειά της), να θυμάται τον παλιό του γείτονα, τα νεανικά του χρόνια και να εύχεται, με μια τρυφερότητα, σ’ εκείνο τον ορεξάτο τύπο απ’ το διπλανό σπίτι να “το ευχαριστηθεί”. Διότι το θαύμα είχε συντελεστεί, το αδιανόητο ήταν πλέον πραγματικότητα και τώρα όλα επιτρέπονταν. Ναι, μου αρέσει αυτή η χαζοϊστοριούλα: το ότι κάποιος φαντάστηκε πως κατά τις πρώτες στιγμές του πάνω στο φεγγάρι, ο άνθρωπος σκέφτηκε τις χαρές του έρωτα. Κάτι τέτοια κάνουν όντως μια ερημιά, σαν αυτή της Σελήνης, πραγματικά μεγαλειώδη, δεν νομίζεις;»
...............



daeman said:


> Κι άλλο ένα ανάλογο και διαστημικά σχετικό, που μας προβλημάτισε (τρόπος του λέγειν· πόσο μπορείς να προβληματιστείς αραχτός πάνω στο κύμα στο ψαροχώρι μεταξύ ψητού ροφού και απογευματινής ρακής; ) ένα πρόσφατο, Αυγουστιάτικο απόγευμα. Παρουσιάστηκε ως αστικός μύθος, και ενώ όλοι στην παρέα συμφωνήσαμε ότι ήταν πράγματι ένας ευφάνταστος _αστειακός_ μύθος (και για μας τότε Σητειακός, αφού εκεί κοντά μάς τον διηγήθηκαν;)), ο γκατζετάκιας της παρέας με το ίφωνο βρήκε στο ιντερνέτι ένα υποτιθέμενο απόσπασμα της συνέντευξης του Άρμστρονγκ, όπου το ανέφερε ο ίδιος ο αστροναύτης (μοντάζ προφανώς). Η συζήτηση που ακολούθησε έβγαλε ξεκαρδιστικό γέλιο, πάντως.
> 
> Αντιγράφω από το snopes.com (κι ευχαριστώ τον Νίκελ για την ευκαιρία να το ξεδιαλύνω· έφυγε ήδη ως ηλεμήνυμα προς την παλιοπαρέα):





snopes.com said:


> *Neil Armstrong cryptically uttered "Good luck, Mr. Gorsky" as he first stepped onto the moon.*
> When Apollo Mission Astronaut Neil Armstrong first walked on the moon, he not only gave his famous "One small step for man; one giant leap for mankind" statement, but followed it by several remarks, including the usual COM traffic between him, the other astronauts, and Mission Control. Before he re-entered the lander, he made the enigmatic remark "Good luck, Mr. Gorsky."
> 
> Many people at NASA thought it was a casual remark concerning some rival Soviet Cosmonaut. However, upon checking, [they found] there was no Gorsky in either the Russian or American space programs.
> ...



Good Luck, Mr Gorsky - Sleeper






Rides his bike on a tarmac causeway
Makes him ten feet tall and drives him anywhere
Dreams of rockets and home run heroes
Takes the brakes off on the big hills for a dare
Oh when it's dark here
There's a voice that will always call you in
But you don't care
You still sleep without thinking

Best of luck, Mr Gorsky, all the world's waiting for you
There's a clock on the wall
And it ticks when you're small
Counting for you
Good luck, Mr Gorsky, all the world's waiting for you
There's a plaque on the wall
That your wife won at school
Cleans it for you

Making holes in the tall white fences
And a hundred curtains flicker as you pass
Think that man must be ninety seven
Built a telescope, he focused on the stars
Models in boxes never look like the pictures on the front
But that's OK
They still fly on elastic


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

...
Good Luck, Mr Gorsky - Moon







Speed Up, Mr Gorsky - Moon (@spotify)


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

...
Mr. Gorsky - Zaporozsec







Good Luck Mr. Gorsky (Σπύρος Εμμανουηλίδης, Θανάσης Παπαδόπουλος, Σάββας Μεταξάς) στη Facta non Verba, Ιούνιος 2010)







And English Voodoo, Transglobal Underground, The Chromes.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)

...
*In Event of Moon Disaster: The White House Speech for the Worst-Case Scenario*

_Today is the 45th anniversary of the lunar landing. In the event that Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin were stranded on the moon, William Safire wrote this heartbreaking speech._

In July 1969, the world watched as the crew of _Apollo 11_ successfully entered lunar orbit, landed, then blasted off and returned to Earth. At each step of the way there were dangers and NASA had backup plans in case something went terribly wrong -- though there wasn't much NASA could do from 384,403 kilometers away. In 1999, William Safire discussed the speech he wrote for Nixon just in case the mission failed. 

From Safire's article:
The most dangerous part of the trip was not landing the little module on the moon, but in launching it back up to the mother ship. If that failed, Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin could not be rescued. Mission Control would have to "close down communications" and, as the world agonized, let the doomed astronauts starve to death or commit suicide.

Nixon aides H. R. Haldeman and Peter Flanigan told me to plan for that tragic contingency. On July 18, 1969, I recommended that "in event of moon disaster . . . the President should telephone each of the widows-to-be" and after NASA cut off contact "a clergyman should adopt the same procedure as a burial at sea, commending their souls to 'the deepest of the deep,' concluding with the Lord's Prayer." A draft Presidential speech was included.
​
*Here's a scan of the speech:*

[...]

*And here's the text:*
IN EVENT OF MOON DISASTER:

Fate has ordained that the men who went to the moon to explore in peace will stay on the moon to rest in peace.

These brave men, Neil Armstrong and Edwin Aldrin, know that there is no hope for their recovery. But they also know that there is hope for mankind in their sacrifice.

These two men are laying down their lives in mankind's most noble goal: the search for truth and understanding.

They will be mourned by their families and friends; they will be mourned by their nation; they will be mourned by the people of the world; they will be mourned by a Mother Earth that dared send two of her sons into the unknown.
In their exploration, they stirred the people of the world to feel as one; in their sacrifice, they bind more tightly the brotherhood of man.

In ancient days, men looked at stars and saw their heroes in the constellations. In modern times, we do much the same, but our heroes are epic men of flesh and blood.

Others will follow, and surely find their way home. Man's search will not be denied. But these men were the first, and they will remain the foremost in our hearts.

For every human being who looks up at the moon in the nights to come will know that there is some corner of another world that is forever mankind.
​

mentalfloss.com, July 20, 2014

*Essay; Disaster Never Came*

By WILLIAM SAFIRE
Published: July 12, 1999

[...]

For 17 years afterward, we took space triumph for granted. Terrible risks were largely ignored -- until the Challenger spacecraft blew up for all to see in classrooms and living rooms.

No disaster speech was on hand for President Reagan to deliver in the stunned aftermath. His writer, Peggy Noonan, rose to the occasion with a moving address written at white heat, concluding with the words of the sonnet by James Gillespie Magee in farewell to the courageous crew who ''slipped the surly bonds of earth to touch the face of God.''

Time and chance happeneth to us all. Armstrong and Aldrin are alive and well; the third man to walk the moon, Pete Conrad, was killed last week when, like Lawrence of Arabia, he ran his motorcycle into a ditch. But the point is not the quirkiness of Fate: our charge today is to value the goal of discovery that drives questing humans to take great risks.

A personal note. At historic moments, speechwriters turn to poets. The final line of the undelivered salute evoked the cadence of the patriotic poet Rupert Brooke, who died in the Royal Navy in World War I:

If I should die, think only this of me:
That there's some corner of a foreign field
That is forever England.








Image courtesy of Michael Collins and NASA.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2014)

*Michael Collins is the only human, living or dead, not contained in the frame of this picture.*

Η μαγεία κάποιων απλών διατυπώσεων.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2014)

..
Blue Moon - Beck






Other Blue Moons in Lexi: *Once in a Blue Moon*, *blue harvest moon*, Chris Isaac, Ella Fitzgerald / The Marcels / Sha-Na-Na.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

...
Who killed Mr Moonlight - Bauhaus






Consider green lakes 
And the idiocy of clocks 
Someone shot nostalgia in the back 
Someone shot our innocence 
And all our colours have run

A broken arrow in a bloody pool 
The wound in the face 
Of midnight proposals 
Someone shot nostalgia in the back 
Someone shot our innocence 

In the shadow of his smile 
In the shadow of his smile 
In the shadow of his smile 
In the shadow of his smile 

All our dreams have melted down 
We are hiding in the bushes 
From dead men 
Doing Douglas Fairbanks' stunts 

All our stories burnt 
Our films lost in the rushes 
We can't paint any pictures 
As the moon had all our brushes 

Extracting wasps from stings in flight 
Who killed Mr Moonlight? 
Who killed Mr Moonlight 
In the shadow of his smile 
Who killed Mr Moonlight 
In the shadow of his smile


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2014)

...
The Moon Song (_Her_) - Karen O


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2014)

...
Mister Moonlight - The Beatles


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2014)

...
Φεγγάρι τόσα μυστικά - Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης






μουσική: Μιχάλης & Αντώνης Φραγκιαδάκης / στίχοι: Γιώργης Σταυρακάκης

Φεγγάρι, τόσα μυστικά που σου 'χουνε 'πωμένα
να μη σε 'κούσω﻿ μια φορά να ξεστομίσεις ένα

Φεγγάρι μου, κουράζω σε και σου 'χω γίνει βάρος
μα και να πω και μυστικό δεν έχω αλλού το θάρρος


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2014)

...
Πολλές φορές φεγγάρι μου - Βασίλης Σκουλάς






Πολλές φορές, φεγγάρι μου, δε σε καταλαβαίνω
τη μια μου βγαίνεις γελαστό, την άλλη δακρυσμένο

Του φεγγαριού τα μυστικά, άθρωπος δε γνωρίζει
γιατί η νύχτα το ξυπνά κι η μέρα το κοιμίζει


----------



## natandri (Nov 1, 2014)

Φεγγάρι αν είσαι λαμπερό -ένα από τα ωραιότερα τραγούδια του Μάρκου





http://youtu.be/vywoUna6f80
Χιλιάδες χρόνια στα ψηλά, συντρόφους έχεις τ' άστρα,
απόφευγέ τηνε τη γη, γιατί ναι ξελογιάστρα,
ποτέ μη θες φεγγάρι μου, ανθρώπους να γνωρίσεις,
γιατί τα βάσανα της γης και συ θα τ' αποκτήσεις.

Ανθρώπου μάτι μη σε δει, φεγγάρι μου να ζήσεις,
γιατί αν είσαι λαμπερό, χωρίς να θες θα σβήσεις,
κάτσε στην ησυχία σου, και μεσ'στην μοναξιά σου,
όλη της γης ζηλεύουνε, να δούνε τα καλά σου.

Παρτίδες με τους άνθρωπους, στο λέγω μην ανοίξεις,
γιατί σκληρά θα πληγωθείς και θα μετανοήσεις,
οι άνθρωποι είναι κακοί, στη γήινη τη σφαίρα
κι από τη γη δεν πρόκειται, να δεις μιαν άσπρη μέρα.

Πίκρες, καημούς και βάσανα, θα έχεις πρώτoi φίλοι,
ποτέ δεν θα γελάσουνε, τα δυο γλυκά σου χείλη
κι αν είσαι τόσο πλούσιο, μην έχεις εμπιστοσύνη,
οι άνθρωποι δεν γνωρίζουνε, ποτέ τους καλωσύνη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2014)

...
Moon Tune - Michael Bloomfield with Nick Gravenites & friends


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2014)

...
Poor Moon (1969) - Canned Heat





Αυτό το γιουτουμπάκι για τις εικόνες του. Για καλύτερο ήχο, εκείνο.

Ever since I was a kid
You sure looked good to me
Now I'm a man full-grown, and I
Know what I hate to see
It might be tomorrow
I just don't know
It might take years
I wonder when they're going to
Destroy your face

It may seem silly, but I don't like
What's been coming down
Cause you've been looking good too long
To change your color now
They might test some bomb
And scar your skin
I don't think they care, so
I wonder when they're going to
Destroy your face

I hope I see you in the sky
At night, when I get old
I hope you'll look about the same
As when I was a boy
It gets me to gasping
When I think about
What they might do
I wonder when they're going to
Destroy your face

Well, you sure look good
In the sky at night
And it's sad to say
You won't shine so bright
Some day
When they're through with you

I bet you've seen the cloud we make
That covers up our rain
I wonder if you'll hide behind
A shroud like that, some day?
I'm worried about it
It makes me sigh
I just can't help it
I wonder when they're going to
Destroy your face
It might be tomorrow
I just don't know
It might take years
I wonder when they're going to
Destroy your face


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2015)

...
Moonglow - Cab Calloway







Earl Hines


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2015)

...
Afternoon Moon - Cab Calloway


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2015)

...
Full Moon, Hot Sun - Captain Beefheart & the Magic Band


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2015)

...
Old Devil Moon - Jacky Terrasson & Cassandra Wilson


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

...
Το ταξίδι του φεγγαριού - Χαΐνηδες






Η ταχινή δροσούλιασε και πάγωσε
στην πένα το μελάνι που με λάβωσε
απόψε το φεγγάρι εταξίδεψε
στς απλοκαμούς του νου μου και βασίλεψε


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2015)

...
Rolling Moon - The Chills






We wander lost forgotten hills 
Blue sky, green grass, we are still 
The mists enfold us gently smelling 
Breeze in our ears softly telling 
Of the days of light and laughter long ago 
They trace us, taste us, touch our hair 
Show us a castle and show us to their lair - to their lair 

And the rolling moon rocks on by 
We dance until we start to cry 
We've got feverish sweat and aching bones 
But please, oh God, don't take us home


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2015)

...
*Apollo 11 Purse and Contents*

After Neil Armstrong's death (25 August 2012), his widow, Carol, discovered a white, (beta)cloth bag in a closet, containing what were obviously either flight or space related artifacts. She contacted Allan Needell, curator of the Apollo collection at the Smithsonian's National Air and Space Museum, and provided photographs of the items. Needell, who immediately realized that the bag - known to the astronauts as the Purse - and its contents could be hardware from the Apollo 11 mission, asked the authors for support in identifying and documenting the flight history and purpose of these artifacts. After some research it became apparent that the purse and its contents were lunar surface equipment carried in the Lunar Module Eagle during the epic journey of Apollo 11. 

These artifacts are among the very few Apollo 11 flown items brought back from Tranquility Base and, thus, are of priceless historical value. Of utmost importance is the 16mm movie camera with its 10mm lens. The camera was mounted behind the right forward window of the lunar module and was used to film the final phase of the descent to the lunar surface, the landing, as well as Neil Armstrong‘s and Buzz Aldrin‘s activities on the lunar surface including taking the first samples of lunar soil and planting the US flag. Thanks to the Neil Armstrong family, the Apollo 11 purse and its contents are now on loan at the National Air and Space Museum for preservation, research and eventual public display.
[...]
http://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/a11/a11ReturnedEagleArtifacts.html







_Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum. _The camera that recorded the "one small step."


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2015)

...
Child of the Moon (March 29, 1968) - Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2015)

...
Moon Blues - Otis Spann






It is a brand new moon, since two men walked up there
But it's the same old world for us, babe, you know we ain't goin' nowhere


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2015)

...
By the light of the silvery moon - Billy Murray and the Haydn Quartet (1910)







Fats Waller and His Rhythm (1942)







Etta James (1957)







Gene Vincent (1958)







Little Richard (1959)


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2015)

...
Man on the Moon - Kid Cudi


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2015)

...
Sister Moon (_...Nothing Like the Sun_) - Sting






My mistress' eyes are nothing like the sun
Coral is far more red than her lips' red;
If snow be white, why then her breasts are dun;
If hairs be wires, black wires grow on her head.
I have seen roses damask'd, red and white,
But no such roses see I in her cheeks; 
And in some perfumes is there more delight
Than in the breath that from my mistress reeks.
I love to hear her speak, yet well I know
That music hath a far more pleasing sound;
I grant I never saw a goddess go;
My mistress, when she walks, treads on the ground:
And yet, by heaven, I think my love as rare
As any she belied with false compare. 

http://www.shakespeare-online.com/sonnets/130.html


Herbie Hancock featuring Sting






Sister Moon - Transvision Vamp


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2015)

...
That Old Christmas Moon - Leon Redbone


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2016)

...
Moonshine - Hillbilly Moon Explosion


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2016)

...
The moon is full - Albert Collins


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2016)

...
Moonage Daydream - David Bowie







Live in Hammersmith Odeon, 1973


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2016)

...
Στου φεγγαριού την αγκαλιά - Ψαρογιώργης





Στίχοι - μουσική : Γιάννης Μελαμπιανάκης

Στου φεγγαριού την αγκαλιά
θ' απλώσω τα μαλλιά σου
να πλέκουν τ' άστρα της αυγής
γαϊτάνι τα όνειρα σου

Να 'ταν λουλούδι η χαρά
να το βαγιοκλαδίζω
να κόβγω ανθούς και πέταλα
να σε καλημερίζω


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2016)

...
Moonlight Blues - Rusty Zinn


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2016)

...
The moon is made of gold - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2016)

...
Polka dots and moonbeams - John Coltrane & Elmo Hope






John Coltrane - tenor saxophone, Donald Byrd - trumpet, Hank Mobley - tenor saxophone, Elmo Hope - piano,
Paul Chambers - bass, Philly Joe Jones - drums


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2016)

...
Walking on the moon - Police






Giant steps are what you take
Walking on the moon
I hope my legs don't break
Walking on the moon
We could walk forever
Walking on the moon


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2016)

...
Moon Dawg! - The Gamblers







and its dark flipside, LSD-25:


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2016)

...
Grapefruit Moon - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2016)

...
Και το φεγγάρι από ψηλά - Αντώνης Λιβιεράτος


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2016)

...
Full Moon - The Kinks


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2016)

...
Moon over Alabama - Nina Simone






Show us the way to the next dollar
Don't ask why
For we must find the next little dollar
For if we don't find the next little dollar
I tell you we must die

Oh moon of Alabama
We now must say goodbye
We've lost our good old mama
And must have dollars, money, you know why


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2016)

...
Rising of the Moon - Dead Can Dance







The flipside of the 50-copies single: Ime prezakias (live in Athens, 23-9-2012)


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2017)

...
Lonely Moon - Johnny Wells


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2017)

Cat Stevens: Moonshadow (_Teaser and the Firecat_)






I'm being followed by a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow...
Did it take long to find me? I asked the faithful light
Did it take long to find me? And are you gonna stay the night?


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2018)

...
Rocket to the Moon - Moonlight Howlers


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2018)

...
_Moon and Sand _- Kenny Burrell


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2018)

...
Moonhead - Thin White Rope


----------

